# Ninjutsu in melbourne?



## pdgeorge (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone would be able to tell me if they know where I could learn ninjutsu in melbourne? I live in blackburn (eastern suburbs, near boxhill) and I'm 20 years old.

I hope to hear back soon


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi, I actually also live in Blackburn, and am an instructor in the city. We train on Wednesday nights, if you are interested. For your information, we are a part of Wayne Roy's schools (Australia's original schools).

Feel free to contact myself at ninjutsu_melbourne@yahoo.com.au, or visit our website www.ninjutsuaustralia.com for more information.

With respect,
Chris Parker.


----------



## LuzRD (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.winjutsu.com/winlinks.html
...some of the links are dead, but if you find a school on that list that is nearby (sorry im terrible with geography, especially outside the US) you can search to see if the school is still open.

another thing to consider is contacting the schools on the list (that arent nearby) and asking the instructors if they have any suggestions for your area.

there are usually small training groups that go unadvertised in MANY areas.

if you want Bujinkan ninjutsu try and find an instructor that goes to Japan regularly to train. if you choose one of the alternate "ninjutsu" styles (non Bujinkan) i cant offer any help specifically about them

best of luck and enjoy


----------

